# DOA shrimp question



## Coosa Bob (May 28, 2021)

After feeding countless live shrimp to pin fish and lizard fish while surf fishing, I considered trying something different. With the buoyancy of DOA shrimp, I was wondering how that would work on a single loop dropper rig, say a 12” or so loop. I tried tossing it with a 2oz pyramid, but didn’t have time to give it a fair trial run. I’m thinking the current would keep the shrimp moving. Has anyone experimented with this or a similar rig? If so how well did it work? Thanks in advance for your help and input.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Vudu baby shrimp has better action, add some pro-cure and you might be on to something


----------

